

Real-Time Shared Editing - Google Tech Talk - codesurgeon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfeUCT-tRJQ
Three weeks ago I gave a talk at Google on my real-time shared editing project, which in its first incarnation materializes as a set of eclipse plug-ins.<p>A couple of posts on Google's Open Source blog and my blog respectively provide a little more insight concerning the event at which I presented the algorithmic details for the first time.
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2008/06/eclipseday-at-googleplex.html
http://codesurgeonblog.com/2008/05/eclipseday-hosted-by-google-attendee.html<p>If you don't care too much for the inner workings but would rather like to see the shared editing in action, I have put together a screencast, available via http://www.vimeo.com/1195398
======
codesurgeon
Three weeks ago I gave a talk at Google on my real-time shared editing
project, which in its first incarnation materializes as a set of eclipse plug-
ins.

A couple of posts on Google's Open Source blog and my blog respectively
provide a little more insight concerning the event at which I presented the
algorithmic details for the first time. [http://google-
opensource.blogspot.com/2008/06/eclipseday-at-...](http://google-
opensource.blogspot.com/2008/06/eclipseday-at-googleplex.html)
[http://codesurgeonblog.com/2008/05/eclipseday-hosted-by-
goog...](http://codesurgeonblog.com/2008/05/eclipseday-hosted-by-google-
attendee.html)

If you don't care too much for the inner workings but would rather like to see
the shared editing in action, I have put together a screencast, available via
<http://www.vimeo.com/1195398>

